# Ladder Leveler



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

If you're concerned - or their info doesn't specify - then I wouldn't use it and instead I'd find one that doesnt' require modification to attach (several don't).


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I expect that the compromise to structural integrity of the ladder would depend on where the hole is drilled and how large is the hole. Generally, I would not be overly concerned about holes drilled through the web of the leg. After all, there are likely already holes here, such as for the rungs, or for braces, or other items. This area tends to be a relatively low stress area.

Personally, like Snav, I prefer levelers that require no permanent modification to the ladder. Mine are this way.


----------

